# How come you do not ticket "cub" killers?



## throttle (Feb 11, 2009)

Just wondering bear boy if i had an undersized fish on the stringer and told the DNR it was the first fish I ever caught , do you think they would say that is alright and give me a free pass or a ticket? The excuse of the first bear I have ever shot seems to be a lame excuse but it works in Michigan. HMMMMMMMM . I will try it That pike looked bigger in the water Sir.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Is it safe to say the dnr only enforces the laws it chooses to?

I think you have a legitimate complaint bearboy

It's pretty obvious everyone has tiptoed around your question so far


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Enough said.


----------

